# truppenfahrrad with attitude



## leo healy (Aug 31, 2019)

This was the last bike i restored a while back ,it did have a rifle carrying device on it then, but has been promoted to tank killer now.
    The brackets for carrying the panzerschreck i had to scratch build as i have not seen any originals, the clasps for closing are german war time items.
 The pics shown have the parts on a test fit a few small adjustments some paint and camo job for the schreck and were good to go, OHH and find some one to test ride it .


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 4, 2019)

Always be able to back up things like this with real period photos and evidence -the brackets straps well everything. If you are planing on bringing this to military shows man those people are tough on accuracy


----------



## leo healy (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Bikejunk Ive taken on board what your saying .
  The collecting of german militaria is a minefield what with a lot of altering regulation gear to suite purpose in the field ,much the same for any army,
As for pics i wait for the ones to prove something did not exist.
  Pics below one from museum in Holland, onknown book.last pic of mobile bicycle repair truck. I can see Hans coming In with the Schreck straped to his back ,Karl, " Please make me a set of straps to attach this bloody thing to me bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you for the additional photographs!


----------



## leo healy (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi 
 Brackets done and schreck painted and new pouch in place


----------

